# Mossberg advice!!



## Juggernaut (Feb 15, 2013)

I am considering buying the mesa tactical stock with recoil buffer for my mossberg 500. Does anyone have any experience with it or know of a decent stock that won't burn a hole in my pocket.
Thank you all!


----------



## northernmaine (Apr 13, 2013)

I prefer to keep my Mossy 500 as it came from the factory, Tacticool stuff is overrated IMO. Save your money and buy ammo with it.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

That would depend entirely on why you feel like you need to replace the existing stock installed.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

If your recoil sensitive get low recoil loads or downsize to a Twenty. I run a Twenty after 40 years of Twelve only.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I'll second AquaHull's advice. I bought a Rem. 1100 LT in 20 ga. for wife. Decided to give it a try one day and think it's a great firearm. Even today, I can walk into local Wally World and find ammo at nearly normal prices.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I have a mossburg 500 tactical set up in 20 gage and love it, my wife and daughter don't like the kick of the 12's. Going for an autoloader is also a good suggestion, that absorbs some of the recoil.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Yes if its a recoil issue there are a few things you can do to make things more pleasant from a recoil stand point. One thing that will help is proper stance and hold. That will go a long way in minimizing the punishment you get from firing a 12 gauge repeatedly. In a pump shotgun you will find the reduced recoil loads really do work. The added benefit that I found from using them is that 00 buck patterns generally are a little tighter due to less pellet deformation on initial launch on powder ignition and on slugs you will also find that they penetrate a little deeper. Of course getting back on target will be a little faster. Your target is unlikely to notice the difference as well. If your gn doesnt have a recoil pad or at least have a good one, consider a replacement with a quality recoil pad, there are several on the market. If thats still not enough then you also got the option of dropping down to a 20 gauge. Dont wanna do that then maybe you should seriously consider an auto loader instead of a pump which will use a lot of the gases from the round lighting off to cycle the action. This actually reduces recoil and also draws the recoil pulse out over a longer span of time making the felt recoil much less rude to the shooter.

Then again, if you looking from something that will allow you to adjust the length of pull due to the difference in shooters or clothing during the summer time vs winter time heavy jackets then this stock might be worth while to you. If your constantly getting in and out of a vehicle then this stock might be good for you. I never was a huge fan on collapsable stocks...then I took a vacation to Iraq. A good copllapsable stock suddenly seemed like a dang good idea and one heck of a conveinence. 

If your just looking for the tactical look, then this stock does look to be pretty spiffy looking. So whether you need it or not, it might be the hot ticket for you. Sometimes its not about need, its just plain straight up about want and thats okay too.

While I am not recoil sensitive, I am not a masochist either. It doesnt really bother me much to go to the range and burn up a hundred rounds of 00 buck. For many that can get old quick not to mention expensive. If fatigue and recoil are getting the best of you after a couple of boxes, then try shooting some bird shot light field loads like skeet and trap shooters use. Run most of your shooting drills with this ammo and then near the end of your shooting drills switch out to using 00 buck the last couple of shooting drills to finish off your training session.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

So called tactical shot guns are a movie props. A pistol grip is all but worthless.
And basic Mossberg with an over all length of a bout 38 inches is more effective and easier to control.
It is a shot gun not a sniper rifle


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 15, 2013)

My Mossberg 500 is a pistol grip  I have seen some inexpensive stocks on amazon for about 50 bucks. I was maybe shooting 20 yards accurately? Urban environment I am sure it will hold its own but for hunting or wilderness environments I think I would be limited. Really I am just wondering if there's actually a difference from the 50 dollar stock in comparison to the 300 dollar tactical one. Currently firing reduced recoil buckshot and some game shot is the only thing manageable. Slugs come out like a cannon ball. :shock:


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Put a standard stock on it and use your shoulder. It will be more "accurate" and less stress on your wrist.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

try shockwave technologies. i have this grip on my moss 500. the recoil is reduced due to the angle of the grip. I was also able to shorten my barrel to 15 inches and still not pay the NFA $200 fee. (this only applies to the mossberg 500 that is manufactured as a pistol grip firearm. if your gun came in originally with a shoulder stock you wont be able to mess with the barrel without paying the NFA Tax

shockwavetechnologies.com -


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Knoxx makes several recoil reducing stocks...they are not inexpensive or overly expensive. At one time I was looking at their standard style stock.

CompStock Shotgun Stock - BLACKHAWK!

they have other stocks that are more of the tactical pursuasion, yet this one is the one I was considering....


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Juggernaut said:


> I am considering buying the mesa tactical stock with recoil buffer for my mossberg 500. Does anyone have any experience with it or know of a decent stock that won't burn a hole in my pocket.
> Thank you all!


I own this model of Mossberg 500 - the Just In Case ("JIC") Mariner model, 18.5" barrel, 3" chamber, six-shot capacity, pistol grip - I use it on my boats:

Mossberg & Sons | 52340

I think I know the perfect product for what you are looking for, Juggernaut, but you can decide for yourself. The Blackhawk Knoxx Axiom Recoil Reducing Stock. I have one on my Remington 870 pump Marine Magnum, and it really works great to defeat recoil - it actually makes a shotgun fun to shoot. You can find these new Gen II Spec Ops models for under $100, and it is worth every single penny, in my opinion, and in the opinion of others who have shot my shotgun after theirs - they all want to convert their own guns as soon as they are done shooting mine.

Link: BLACKHAWK! SpecOps NRS Gen II Adjustable Shotgun Stock - BLACKHAWK!

Some people do not like the pistol grip only for a shotgun, but for tight work such as breaching a door, these work okay. I would not use one for self-defense unless it is fitted with a shoulder stock like the one above. They also make a recoil reducing pistol grip, if you want that. But the stock only adds about eleven inches in length, and greatly increases accuracy and controllability, and also still allows you to use the shotgun for breaching - just use the provided pistol grip handle instead.

I went to buy one today, but every LGS was sold out. I plan to order one off the Net and have it delivered. These are very easy to install as a do-it-yourself project.
As long as you know which end of a screwdriver to use, of course...!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

The JIC mariner 500 is a good one to have, boat or otherwise.

I never cared much for the Mossberg pistol grip set up...they work (bare bones) yet there are better ones out there which are a lot nicer and when installed will still allow the 500 to fit in the tube. Such as the Hogues. 

There are a whole lot of aftermarket products for the 500/590, yet the basic 18-20" barreled 500 without all the bells and whistles, is a formidable weapon...as is...


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I use the wood stock with my 12ga. I feel in these days the way they are that no one would hassle me by seeing a wood stocked shotgun,and a limbsaver recoil pad in medium,from wallyworld is only about $21.00 compared to an lgs is a pretty good choice as they are about $32.00 thats 2 boxes of buck or slugs if you can find any! and, with a slip on pad you can change the length of pull by sawing the stock in inch increments and slipping the pad back on till it fits you right.although, there are ways with using a tape measure, this method suits me best and I have set a few up for youth shotguns this way.I thought about an in the stock recoil reducer but I really have no way to mill out the stock plus,some have mercury in them.I have learned with shooting trap and skeet that stance and proper purchase of the gun is very valuable and you wont hurt as much when your done shooting.plus the same pad can be used for your other longarms too with a medium stock.I think I will probably buy one for my .308 boltie also.


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 15, 2013)

There are a few videos on youtube with the mesa tactical stock and some guy just unloading with it and it seems like the recoil is non existent. I wish I could try the stock out before purchasing. I like that blackhawk stock it looks nice as well. Gives it that tactical sexy I am looking for. I had no idea tricking out a firearm would involve so much research!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

If you are looking for the ultimate in recoil reduction.
The knoxx stocks a vang barrel and reduced loads will get you there...


----------

